# Mazza SJ REMOVING THE DOSER?



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello. Thinking of getting a s/h SJ .

I don't like dosers(stale coffee in chamber etc)

Can't really afford a Mazza mini on demand,so was wondering how difficult it is to convert this to on demand and what I would need.

Sorry if this is old hat stuff but quite new on here. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's not too difficult.  Here's a thread which shows how to do it.


----------

